# "Fatal kernel mode data abort" every 2-3 boots on Raspberry Pi B+



## chrismarcos (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi!

I'm experiencing a strange issue. I'm running a Raspberry Pi B+ with a Transcent 8 GB SD card. I'm getting the attached screen every two-three reboots. I'm not really sure what's the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## uzsolt (Nov 20, 2014)

Sometimes I have this fault too, but it only begins with 
	
	



```
Fatal kernel mode data abort: Translation Fault (P)
```
 I don't have "Register Dump". I plug the SD card into my laptop, run fsck_ufs on the UFS partition, and it works fine.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Dec 19, 2014)

Same story here, using EMTEC 8GB and 16 GB cards. I get the following about 50% of the time on boot-up. I'll get some different Micro SD cards and see if that makes a difference. May be several days before I can play with that.


```
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.4: <Ralink> at usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mmcsd0s2a [rw,noatime]...
warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
Setting hostuuid: 452f1e4b-670b-11e4-aafd-b827eb4f4d07.
Setting hostid: 0x9e12b2a9.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point swi.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/mmcsd0s2a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/mmcsd0s2a: clean, 819890 free (2610 frags, 102160 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)

vm_fault(0xc06fa830, 0, 1, 0) -> 1
Fatal kernel mode data abort: 'Translation Fault (P)'
trapframe: 0xdbde8d18
FSR=00000017, FAR=00000024, spsr=00000113
r0 =00000000, r1 =c2313b80, r2 =00000001, r3 =c249f348
r4 =c249f4b4, r5 =c249f200, r6 =00000200, r7 =00000001
r8 =c249f348, r9 =00000004, r10=c2326d00, r11=dbde8da8
r12=c0539024, ssp=dbde8d68, slr=c055d0a8, pc =c055d0b4

[ thread pid 11 tid 100021 ]
Stopped at      bcm_sdhci_dma_intr+0xa0:        ldr     r0, [r0, #0x024]
db>
```


----------



## Ralph Smith (Dec 19, 2014)

I replaced the EMTEC Micro SD HC with a Sandisk Ultra PLUS microSDHC UHS-I card and I am not getting the VM faults any more. So far I have had 20 consecutive reboots without any problem. I have it set up to automatically reboot itself, and will let this run through the day, but I don't anticipate any further problems. Changing the card did the trick for me.

Ralph


----------



## Ralph Smith (Dec 19, 2014)

After 100 consecutive reboots without error I've declared victory. It's happy with the SanDisk card. Not sure why the EMTEC has problems, but I don't have the bandwidth to troubleshoot that now.


----------

